# DND Website for forms online



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Aug 2011)

Does anyone remember the link.  Thanks.


----------



## Occam (4 Aug 2011)

If you're on the DWAN (and I'm going off memory here since I'm still at home), try http://dfc.mil.ca.

If that doesn't work, use the search engine and put in "Defence Forms Catalog".


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (4 Aug 2011)

I am on the DWAN.  That link doesn't appear to work.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Aug 2011)

Try this one:  http://imgapp.mil.ca/DFC2/


----------



## Occam (4 Aug 2011)

Lone Wolf AT said:
			
		

> I am on the DWAN.  That link doesn't appear to work.



Like I said, I was going from memory.  But had you put "Defence Forms Catalog" into the DWAN search engine, your first hit would've been the one that Moe posted.



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Try this one:  http://imgapp.mil.ca/DFC2/



I was close!  Not bad for not even having the workstation in front of me, and hadn't sipped my coffee yet!   ;D


----------



## AmmoTech90 (4 Aug 2011)

Go to the start menu
Select Baseline
Select Admin or Misc
Choose Forms Catalog or equivalent (you may have to install)

Ta da!


----------



## Occam (4 Aug 2011)

The funny thing about Baseline is:  What appears on your Baseline menu is dependent upon 

a) who is logging on and what software has been assigned to you;
b) which workstation you're logging onto and which software has been assigned to it; and
c) which base your workstation is connected to and how the administrators have set options for the base.

Best to just avoid Baseline altogether if you can help it!


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 Aug 2011)

Thanks I got it.


----------

